# Holden VS Ford



## jessop (Jun 12, 2006)

Poll time! Are you a Ford or Holden person??? (go Ford!!!)


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 12, 2006)

a cage is a cage...


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 12, 2006)

GTP - favourite snake and favourite car!!!


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 12, 2006)

BMW


----------



## Spike14 (Jun 12, 2006)

HOLDEN!!


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 12, 2006)

What if you like holdens but you go for Craig Lowndes?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thats fine mate, I support Ferrari but would love Mark Webber to win as well.


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 12, 2006)

A cage is a cage and shat is shat and Holden fits the shat category. Go Fords!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jun 12, 2006)

No point in me choosing.
Rotaries are banned from racing as the V8 bogans didn't like losing :lol: 

1982 Mazda RX-7 Sandown 400 Winner 
1982 Mazda RX-7 Daytona 24 Hour, Class Winner, 6th Overall 
1983 Mazda RX-7 Sandown 400 Winner 
1983 Mazda RX-7 Australian Touring Car Champion 
1983 Mazda RX-7 Australian Endurance Champion 
1984 Mazda RX-7 Australian Endurance Champion 
1991 Mazda 787B 4rotor lemans Winner 
1992, 1993, 1994, 1995 Wins consecutively for the bathurst 12hr
1999 in the 3 hr production car race 

And a host of other wins.

RX7 series 6 competed for a mere 4 years with 2 cars racing. Both cars coming 1st &amp; 2nd every year bar the last when 1 car never completed the race.

BRAP BRAP BRAP BRAP!


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 12, 2006)

Very true J&amp;C rotaries seem to dominate just about every class they can compete in.


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 12, 2006)

No substitute for the sound and power of a V8.

Simone.


----------



## jessop (Jun 12, 2006)

*.*

Yeah J C! Am definately a huge fan of rotaries (despite being put down constantly by fans of the push-rod engine), it's amazing how under developed they are as engines! That 787b Le Mans winner was awesome, has to be my favourite car of all time! A shame they banned it...


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*



johnbowemonie said:


> No substitute for the sound and power of a V8.
> 
> Simone.



Nothing sounds quite like a peripheral port either BRAAAP BRAP BRAAP


----------



## Magpie (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

I thought it was that they banned turbos and the rotisseries just couldn't get enough power without them?


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

13B peripheral port, 2.5 exhuast.
124db @ idle hahahaha 
Ear piercing under throttle but ya gotta LOVE IT

Fords sierra ran turbo's, along with skylines etc.
Its just a conspiracy. There was no competition while mazda was dominating


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

Giddy Up Magpie.

Simone.


----------



## Retic (Jun 12, 2006)

I loved it when all the V8's were being beaten by everything so they just banned them all. :lol: 
Now it is just a race between 2 big Yank tanks.
I love rotaries, here's one of ours. 588cc's, 145 hp and a top speed of 330 kph and no turbo, WOOHOO.


----------



## jessop (Jun 12, 2006)

*miss em*

Definately miss the 'olden days' of bathurst! Jags, Chryslers, Mazdas, Mini's, etc. Was never the same after it became an exclusive Holden vs Ford...


----------



## Rossagon (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

The only thing Holden or Ford in the V8 Supercars nowadays is the shell. Give me an old HG, HK, HT Monaro anyday, and I'll be as happy as a pig in poo!!!!

Cheers Rossco.


----------



## jessop (Jun 12, 2006)

*.*

nice bike boa! must be a real hoot tearing along at 330kph, forget the cops, they ain't gonna catch ya! whats it do 0-100kph in? and a quarter mile time would be nice too


----------



## Retic (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: .*

:lol: Yeah, not really street legal, it won the British Superbike Championship in 1989. 0-100, mmm, I reckon pretty damn fast. 



jessop said:


> nice bike boa! must be a real hoot tearing along at 330kph, forget the cops, they ain't gonna catch ya! whats it do 0-100kph in? and a quarter mile time would be nice too


----------



## Retic (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

Don't they both use Chevy engines ? 



Rossagon said:


> The only thing Holden or Ford in the V8 Supercars nowadays is the shell. Give me an old HG, HK, HT Monaro anyday, and I'll be as happy as a pig in poo!!!!
> 
> Cheers Rossco.


----------



## NativeScales (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

MOPAR all the way


----------



## Rossagon (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*



boa said:


> Don't they both use Chevy engines ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, maybe the block, but each team builds they're own engines. So most of the engine specs have to pass scrutineering, but they all have the heads flowing differently and so on.


----------



## ether (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

F1 is the real motor sport. The problem with V8 supercars is that fact you can buy road cars that are faster than them.

I am a Holden man though.


----------



## Retic (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

Well I have a Ford Courier which is actually a Mazda and built in Thailand, does that count ? :lol:


----------



## Magpie (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

They did not "ban them all" they merely banned turbos and superchargers. It was only a matter of time before someone stuck a nasty big supercharger on one of the v8's and things got silly.
There is nothing to stop any other manufacturer racing a v8 in the series.

PS, I have a 2002 Courier XLT.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

So why did they continue to allow ford sierra turbo's &amp; nissan skyline turbo's to race yet mazda RX7 (who held the championship title) were not allowed to compete? The turbo's were not a problem when on 2 litres like the TRX bluebird etc. The problem was a measly 1.3 litre x 2 (2.6litre) 13B rotary was decimating the field &amp; those 5 litre bogans couldn't have a smaller cubed engine blowing them silly.

So they told Mazda to compete in the 2 - 3 litre sports sedan class where they now kill every car in their class &amp; are only really competing against themselves. What fun is it racing 2 litres datsuns &amp; 2 litre escorts when you have the power to BEAT 5 litre supercars?

At the time turbo's were still accepted but rotaries were not.


----------



## cam (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

Go ford beecause thats my last name. props??


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

V8 Super cars use chevy's in the holdens and Windsors in the fords, i'm not 100% sure but i think they are a control block so they can't make their own. Heads are a different matter they just have a couple of specs to stick to and they're away.

J&amp;C you would be really suprised how fast some of the 2L race cars really do go. I race in improved production in the NT, in this class it is not unusual for naturally aspirated four bangers to carve up the vast majority of the mazdas, turbo 4's and some of the v8's.


----------



## alby (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

im a holden man but i have to agree with the boys nothing better than a rota there very fast cars gotta love the rx4...and the rx7 series 6


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

A naturally aspirated 4 cylinder would have no chance of competing against a rotary either naturally aspirated or inducted. A naturally aspirated peripheral port 13B pumps out 300+HP. A turbo 13B pumps out anything from 250 - 800HP.

What naturally aspirated 4 cylinder competes with those figures?
Even the best built VTECH honda with a full custom re-build (high comp flat top pistons, cam, valves, headwork etc) would be hard pushed to crack 300BHP.


----------



## ether (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*



> in this class it is not unusual for naturally aspirated four bangers to carve up the vast majority of the mazdas, turbo 4's and some of the v8's.



Lotus?


----------



## bikiescum2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

datson for me all the way!! my fisrt car was a datson 1000 ute with a 2 litre stage 3 cam, bored out (cant remember how much) , celica 5 speed, locked 120y diff. sat 55mm off ground


----------



## sevrum (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

cant beat a toyota for reliability and resale value


----------



## sevrum (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

but i would have to say holden over found on rubbish dump [ford]


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

J&amp;C it is not all about power!!! I'll go find some time sheets for you. The rotaries do hold most of the track records in the class i race in (IP) but there are some huge HP N/A escorts datsuns etc. And turbo cars in IP have to run a restrictor effectively limiting them to 350hp and just not worth the hassel in the rotors.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

http://www.natsoft.com.au/cgi-bin/results.cgi?02/10/2005.HIDV.R07
This one shows an N/A escort about fourth outright

http://www.natsoft.com.au/cgi-bin/results.cgi?28/05/2006.HIDV.R06
And this one an NA 929 third outright

Both have rotors and V8's behind them.


----------



## Retic (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

Yes, now you're talking :lol: 



ether said:


> Lotus?


----------



## Retic (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

But you are argueing with yourself with those results, both show a Rotary as the winner. The fact that a 4 cylinder was ahead of other rotaries and V8's just means the 4 cylinder pilot was a better driver.



waruikazi said:


> http://www.natsoft.com.au/cgi-bin/results.cgi?02/10/2005.HIDV.R07
> This one shows an N/A escort about fourth outright
> 
> http://www.natsoft.com.au/cgi-bin/results.cgi?28/05/2006.HIDV.R06
> ...


----------



## Rossagon (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

Theres got to be a few other issues apart from donk added into the equation. A 13b sittin up the front of a 1000kg car would certainly have the nuts over a 1500kg car with an iron block 5ltr. Just another issue, a bit off topic. Sorry 

Rossco.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*



ether said:


> > in this class it is not unusual for naturally aspirated four bangers to carve up the vast majority of the mazdas, turbo 4's and some of the v8's.
> 
> 
> 
> Lotus?



As good as lotus' are they are actually not that fast, i think that the fastest under two litre car in IP is in victoria and is an SR20 powered datsun 1600.

What most people don't understand is that it is not all about power, you can have a thousand HP but if you can't stop and go around a corner it is pretty useless.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*



boa said:


> But you are argueing with yourself with those results, both show a Rotary as the winner. The fact that a 4 cylinder was ahead of other rotaries and V8's just means the 4 cylinder pilot was a better driver.



Well not really, i said that some of the under 2 litre cars beat the rotaries and v8's. I think those time sheets show that pretty well.


----------



## amethystine (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

go the fords!


----------



## jack (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

go the datsuns!!! the best first car to thrash..and dato utes are beautiful...
but once your off your P's get a toyota!

my hilux has 485000 on the clock, and the only work I have ever done outside the usual service is to replace the brushes in the alternator and replace a coil that fried.

Anyone out there with a holden or ford that can match this put their hand up...


----------



## sevrum (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

hows it goin jack ,i am a hilux owner 99 sr5 turbo diesil 135000 on the clock ,this is the best car i have ever owned super reliable and can go anywhere go the toyotas!


----------



## jack (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

hey sevrum, go the 'lux!
there was a show a few years back in Britain that a scottish mate told me about, they tested cars to see which was the most indestructable... the hilux got dumped in the ocean...and they got it started, blown up in building demo...and my mate said they still couldnt kill it...beat all other makes hands down...


----------



## staffsrule (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

Fords all the way !!!!!!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*



jack said:


> hey sevrum, go the 'lux!
> there was a show a few years back in Britain that a scottish mate told me about, they tested cars to see which was the most indestructable... the hilux got dumped in the ocean...and they got it started, blown up in building demo...and my mate said they still couldnt kill it...beat all other makes hands down...



That was the best ever episode of top gear!


----------



## Greebo (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

My mechanic prefers the feel of leather seats which is why I only own Jaguars. I am currently saving up enough money to fill up the 2nd fuel tank....


----------



## Magpie (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*



> my hilux has 485000 on the clock, and the only work I have ever done outside the usual service is to replace the brushes in the alternator and replace a coil that fried.




Amazing! nearly 500,000km on one set of tyres, one clutch, never needed new diff oil or anything!
Did it do most of those km's on a trailer?


----------



## sevrum (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

anyone else with any good hilux stories? GO THE LUX!


----------



## mindthesole (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

I'm a McLaren fan! Gotta love those doors!


----------



## mindthesole (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

But give me the 'Back to the Future' or 'KnightRider' car any day!


----------



## scotchbo (Jun 12, 2006)

*GO THE FORD'S*


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Holden VS Ford*

I got a VR V8 ute with 298kw at the rears....Sure I have to take out a mortgage to run it now thanks to George W, but I love it....


----------



## jessop (Jun 12, 2006)

*power in utes*

Hey scotty, i always wondered why so many ute owners do up their vehicles. The weight over the rear wheels (which drive the thing) is next to nothing. I remember a crazy guy called "Judge" (some may have heard of him) who extracted 1000kw's at the wheels out of a twin turbo 5 litre V8 which he had in a VS commodore ute. Imagine trying to get traction in that thing :shock: then imagine it's raining! AAAAAHHHHHH Sideways city! I see now :idea: I believe that "judge" guy ended up dying after tranferring the engine to an alfa romeo giacolotta then running into a wall... Maybe he shoulda stayed in the ute... :wink:


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: power in utes*

Yep Todd Wilkes died at Eastern creek in 2001.
The officials ran the track backwards at that meeting. 
Starting at the end of the track &amp; finishing at the start of the track.
Anyone who knows the track knows you would have to be brain dead to race in that direction as there was no safety barriers at the start only concrete walls &amp; it had less braking distance in that direction. The proper direction had a gravel braking area &amp; an escape route which would have helped in this situation immensely. Poor judgement on the officials part especialy when they didn't do any test runs before proceeding with racing. They also ran in that direction as it was slightly down hill &amp; the event was "terminal velocity" 

R.I.P Todd!


----------



## Craig2 (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: power in utes*

i have always liked HOLDENS!! most of all the walkinshaws and the older brockys mmm love the V8's
but after going for a drive in my mates 13b mild port twin turbo running 17psi boost and microtech rx7 with 500hp nos kit.That is something you dont forget in a hurry but it would have been alot nicer in a rx3 or 4 shell 

Only 1 person to mention MOPAR now these are very nice moters 500wedge mmm 500ft/lb of torque 500hp @5000rpm hard to beat.., for a standard moter

i have no time at all for fords but simone i do fogive you for batting for the wrong team.

and its amazing to see how many people drive mazda bravo / ford couriour


----------



## NoOne (Jun 12, 2006)

Slow and steady wins the race.............go the hilux!


----------



## Craig2 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: RE: power in utes*



JandC_Reptiles said:


> Yep Todd Wilkes died at Eastern creek in 2001.
> The officials ran the track backwards at that meeting.
> Starting at the finish line &amp; ending at the start line.
> Anyone who knows the track knows you would have to be brain dead to race in that direction as there is merely a few meters untill you hit the wall &amp; tower. The end of the strip was a concrete barrier rather than the braking area of gravel etc.
> ...



i was told that he ran the track backwards not the whole meeting was run backwards..because he wanted a run down the hill to try get get a top speed for the car


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: power in utes*

The entire meet was held backwards in order to reach top speeds down hill. 4 officials were charged with manslaughter but I think the charges were later dropped. Not sure if "Terminal velocity events" are still raced anymore after that accident.


----------



## jessop (Jun 12, 2006)

*holdens vs fords*

It's funny how an upbringing can influence you. I am a ford person at heart, though i've owned a 202 HQ Holden sedan 'road shark' :lol: a Holden VL turbo [email protected], 3 toyota's (camry&amp;corolla&amp;86 corona, all of them great reliable cars), a Nissan 180sx turbo, a mistubishi 89 magna (crappest of the lot), Yet despite the fact i've never owned a Ford and because my father had a Cortina wagon then an XF wagon through my childhood, and Ford ARE the UNDERDOGS at the moment. Guess its in my blood! They had better win Bathurst this year though! AM TOTALLY LOSING PATIENCE :evil:


----------



## feral (Jun 12, 2006)

*GOTTA LUV THA HOLDENS * :shock: :lol: 

i am just about to buy my first car ( a Holden ute  )


----------



## jack (Jun 12, 2006)

yes magpie, same clutch!...and as I stated, just the regular service, which I reckon covers tyres and diff. oil, along with all the other consumables such as belts and filters etc. etc.
I still say all you holden or ford owners put your hand up if you can match it.
(ps I am actually a holden fan if forced to choose, only cos I watch my father and brother spend their weekends plunging time and money into useless ford utes)


----------



## Magpie (Jun 13, 2006)

No, a regular service on a diesel is engine oil and filters.
It's not hard to make a diesel last that long, simply put a really really underpowered motor into a very heavy car.


----------



## davidfbarnes (Jun 13, 2006)

Who cares..... Holden/Ford... both mass produced cheap cars!


----------



## Retic (Jun 13, 2006)

I must admit when I bought the Courier I was told literally nothing ever went wrong with them and 500,000 k's was normal. They are a very simple understressed engine.

I do agree with David, they are both just mass produced cars and neither have any excitement value as far as I can see but each to their own.



Magpie said:


> No, a regular service on a diesel is engine oil and filters.
> It's not hard to make a diesel last that long, simply put a really really underpowered motor into a very heavy car.


----------



## NinaPeas (Jun 13, 2006)

I used to be such an avid Holden supporter, but I don't think their cars are as high a standard in quality as a ford (maybe because they dont have proper QC checks??). But I like the ford designs more now, they look meaner haha


----------



## Retic (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes Holden have received a lot of flack over their quality or lack of. A mate of mine bought an HSV somethingorother and vowed never to buy another one.


----------



## NinaPeas (Jun 13, 2006)

my dad owned a holden, and it was ok, few problems here and there. Then he bought a Ford, and the quality is just so much better, especially the interior, it just looks/feels and is made so much better.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 13, 2006)

I must say I also love the Jags Greebs! 

My main love has always been for Fords. I used to drag race out at Willowbank raceway with a Fairlane I had and built up and a few other “hotter &amp; faster” cars (all Fords) my mates owned and raced. One the guys I know still races and drives his daily wheels (twin turbo &amp; stretched Mustang ). My passions are GT-40’s and DeTomaso Panteras which all loan their heart and soul from Ford. I’ve always had a soft spot for Chrysler (Mopars) and their engine design over the years. Whilst I might be at the beer end of a champagne list, I’ve never been one to lust after items I know will be almost an impossibility to attain in my lifetime (eg Ferraris, Porsches &amp; Lambos etc).

ps; The new GT's are the gun in Australian sports sedans! They look hot! :wink:


----------



## Retic (Jun 13, 2006)

I must admit I am a Jaguar man myself, one day an E-Type will be parked in the garage.


----------



## jnglgrl (Jun 13, 2006)

*Go Holden*


----------



## Greebo (Jun 13, 2006)

boa said:


> I must admit I am a Jaguar man myself, one day an E-Type will be parked in the garage.



An E-type would be sweet. It would have to be a convertible though.

Personally my ultimate Jaguar would be a Mark 5 Saloon (or three) I just love the look of them.


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Jun 13, 2006)

Jessop, I didn't really do up my ute it came that way  I've got big wide tyres and in the wet it can be tricky sometimes, but at the end of the day I don't drive like a knob and have no drama's keeping it on the road around corners.

As long as you know what your capable of and what your car is I think you are ok...I've also done advanced driver training, Here is a pic of my big girl...


----------



## Retic (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh yes, absolutely a convertible. THE best looking convertible ever made bar none. 
I see what you mean about the Mark 5 as well, very nice. I guess I could make some room for one.



Greebo said:


> An E-type would be sweet. It would have to be a convertible though.
> 
> Personally my ultimate Jaguar would be a Mark 5 Saloon (or three) I just love the look of them.


----------

